# Homemade Lifts



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Any of ya'll out there made your own bracket lifts before? I've seen it done and going to probably try and make me one. It will be going on a Big Bear 350. If anyone could give me some tips and/or pics that would be great!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

No pics but my first 4x4 was a 350 wolverine and I made a bracket lift for it. I only did the front end and the rear i used a 1 1/2 long piece of pipe for the spring spacer. The front end I used angle iron. It's been along time since this was done and I've slept since then. But it can be done.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

